# waves goodbye



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to Spain for my Christmas holiday.. Pat is already there.

I will be on line but not as often as I am when I am at work

I will be in Cairo for New Year.


Take care hope you all have a great Christmas.. 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off to Spain for my Christmas holiday.. Pat is already there.
> 
> I will be on line but not as often as I am when I am at work
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time 

:santa:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Have a brilliant time, girlies!!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a wonderful holiday! :tree: :xmasunwrap:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all,

back from a lovely time in Spain with Chris....and hope you've all had a lovely Christmas as well...and wishing you all a very happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome Back! its nice to hear thatnyou had a nice Christmas.

The Forums have been really quiet...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have now arrived back in Cairo... flights to and from Spain where a nightmare, lost bags, torn cases, times and dates changed.. but Christmas was great only 51 weeks to Christmas lol .


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome back..hope you had a great holiday 
why wait 51 weeks to next Christmas when you can celebrate new year today..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

smsm42 said:


> Welcome back..hope you had a great holiday
> why wait 51 weeks to next Christmas when you can celebrate new year today..




simply because Christmas is family time


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

guess i can't talk back to that >_<


----------

